

The Job Market's Information Problem - vonnik
https://medium.com/@chrisnicholson/the-job-markets-information-problem-192fea6077f1

======
stealthystew
This resonated with me a lot. It's so true when he says, "there’s no updated
central repository of truth. In addition, accurate information is hard to
obtain, because both employers and applicants are incentivized to lie"

I wish there was a system that connects people and employers in such a way
that the hiring (and applying) process is more transparent. It doesn't seem
like this industry has really changed much over time, and I'd really like to
see "software eat HR" sometime soon. #marcandreesen

~~~
fsk
What happens when the centralized repository incorrectly says someone is
unqualified? They never find a job again? It would be the same problem as now,
just different.

And when the centralized repository says someone is brilliant? If you find a
great employee, why would you disclose that so others can poach him?

~~~
vonnik
You put your finger on it. The stakes are really high, and a lot of people and
companies benefit from a lack of clarity.

